# Broadcast TV



## Ruthanne (Feb 20, 2020)

I have had a hd digital antenna for about a year or so.  I recently got one for the bedroom and noticed I had twice as many stations in the bedroom and the antenna reaches the window.  

The antenna I have in the living room wouldn't reach to the window.  I thought there must be a way to get more shows in this room, too.  So I got an extension cable and now since installing it and running it to the window I have all the stations that I have in the bedroom.

I don't watch much tv in the bedroom but mostly sleep in there.  So it's nice to now have all of my local channels and some others  in the living room.  I have just stopped my subscription to one local channel and the streaming service I had for the popular "cable" channels.  I was tired of it because there is so much repetition of shows and I've seen them all too many times.  

Also I use the closed captioning because I watch tv late and don't want to disturb any neighbors with the sound of the tv.  The closed captioning was too small for me because my tv is kind of far from where I sit in the living room and it's hard to see it when it's smaller.  I was unable to increase the size of the CC and the streaming service would not increase it or hasn't yet.  So, I was fed up with the service and cancelled it.

So, I have been enjoying my *Broadcast TV *now and my CC on there is quite large and I can see it fine.  So now I have the broadcast tv, Netflix and Prime to watch and that seems to be enough for me.  If I miss the "cable" shows I may then try A T and Ts Watch TV app for 15.00 a month.  The price will probably increase in time because that's what A T and T is known for doing--increasing prices much of the time.

*Are you watching Broadcast TV?*


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 20, 2020)

I haven't watched broadcast TV in years.  I cannot abide the constant commercials and there continued to be less and less on there that appealed to me.  So now I just stream with my Roku box.


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 20, 2020)

Yes.  When the system was changing-  around a decade or so ago-  I bought a converter box at Walmart, and also had an antenna a neighbor gave me.  It's worked fine ever since.  
I don't watch enough t.v. to see any reason to pay for any kind of service.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 20, 2020)

A lot of my favorite shows are on Broadcast TV:  The View, Young & the Restless, Dr. Phil, Local & National News, This is Us, many comedies, Mom comes to mind as it is on tonight.........oh yes, I would survive but maybe not thrive!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 20, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Are you watching Broadcast TV?


Streaming more with my Amazon Firestick ...


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 20, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Streaming more with my Amazon Firestick ...


I stream, too, with firestick.  I have Netflix and Prime to watch and also use the Spotify app for music.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 20, 2020)

Pepper said:


> A lot of my favorite shows are on Broadcast TV:  The View, Young & the Restless, Dr. Phil, Local & National News, This is Us, many comedies, Mom comes to mind as it is on tonight.........oh yes, I would survive but maybe not thrive!


Mom is a good and funny show!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 20, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I stream, too, with firestick. I have Netflix and Prime to watch and also use the Spotify app for music.


I have Hulu, can stream TV shows the next day Ad Free..


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 20, 2020)

Yup, I watch broadcast TV or AirTV.

I pick up 28 channels but many of them have little or no value to me.

I do have a few problems with reception on windy or stormy days but I can usually reposition the antenna to get a clear picture.

I've been wondering if a more expensive antenna would give me a greater selection or better reception but from what I've read it won't do much more than my bottom of the line basic antenna.

I also consult the No Cable TV guide to see what is coming up in my area.  You can also use No Cable to get an idea of what channels may be available in your zip code/viewing area.

https://nocable.org/


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 20, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Yup, I watch broadcast TV or AirTV.
> 
> I pick up 28 channels but many of them have little or no value to me.
> 
> ...


I got more channels by repositioning my antenna in the window.  I found I do have a tv guide on one of my tvs, the one I watch most of the time.  I changed my settings and now the guide works well.

I am now picking up about 47 channels in the living room and about 50 in the bedroom.


----------

